# Sigh



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

So I have a Friend who is teaching another friend of mine the finer points of this at the moment, though i should be doing buts seeing as i am working i cannot give the man a run through...

the one teaching is like " Hey i can totally run the Stromlord out of the necron dex...he is ok for a teaching game.."....:ireful2:


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't get it, are you asking for advice to use the stormlord, constructing an army against the stormlord or what exactly?


----------



## HektorReborn (Apr 26, 2012)

IG infantry lists are nice for teaching games, even if the person you re teaching dosent win they atleast get a measure of satisfaction in the large number of casualties they caused..


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Just ranting...and subjecting some one to night fight for their first game ever is on the list of thing of not to do..


----------

